# Picaxe projects for the evil genius book



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

JR Hacket just released his new book on the picaxe and it look very interesting! He has all the pictures from the book on the website so you can get an Idea what he doing in the book. Just wait until you see Octavius! Here is the link to his site. the book is also available from amazon.

http://www.jrhackett.net/


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I love books! especially useful books! Wo;; have to get this one as soon as I get the funds!


----------

